# Southwest N.D. Bird Number Way Down!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hunted North of Elgin & South of New Liepzig Oct. 19th & 20th and I was shccked at the few number of Roosters we saw overall! I would have sworn we we're hunting in December...Very little cover in general! I would say at least 1/2 as many birds in the last few years in this area! You gotta feel for the farmers in this desert! :******:


----------

